# Clingy Pigeon, Birmingham, UK.



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all.

First time doing this forum thing so please bear with me!

I have a pigeon that has refused to leave my back garden for two days. I took him in and kept him in a box last night. This morning i let him go again and still he will not leave. He can fly a little, from bird table to shed roof and so on but is very easily catchable again.

He is obviously sick in some way although he has no visible injuries.

I really need to know if there are any rehab centres or pigeon lovers that can take him in until he recovers. I would keep him myself but i have a dog that spends most of his day in the garden. Plus i don't want to keep the poor pigeon couped up in a box for too long.

I'm in Erdington, Birmingham if anyone is local and can help.

Thanks for reading.

Tom.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.

Follow this link first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Please make sure to feed (bird seed) and water him.

Hopefully you can find a rescue on this link:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

Our UK members will also be along to offer advice.*


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tom, sorry I've only just seen your post.

I live in Little Aston, Sutton so am willing to help if I can.

ANy sick pigeon would have to be kept contained in a box/cage while it's being treated as we have to take great care as far as isolation goes from other birds until we're sure it's safe to mix or be released so don't worry about having to keep it in a box for now.

Do you know what type of pigeon it is, Wood Pigeon or feral or a banded lost racer?

I'm home based atm as I'm waiting for someone to come and collect a sick bird from me later so I'll send you my mobile in a Private Message and we can see what we can do.

Janet


----------



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

A huge thankyou to Janet for taking this fellow in. 

Fingers crossed he is on the road to recovery now and is a step closer to regaining his full health and freedom.

Good luck with him (or her) Janet and thanks again for the work you do.

Tom.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tom, that's so kind of you but I have to say I wish there were more folks like you that would take the trouble to find help for a bird that's obviously in trouble.

I've just got back and strangely enough what I thought was the problem doesn't actually seem to be evident. I know you said it seemed to have trouble swallowing but when I checked his throat it was healthy and clear.
He's amazingly thin under all those feathers and was alive with feather lice!!!
So first job was a spray which he wasn't too impressed with!!

I've started him on meds for canker all the same as it could be further down his system.

On seeing him out of the box I think he's not quite the normal feral as he has black eyes and a tiny beak much like some of my fancier rescues, so he's very handsome chap/chapess!

I will keep a close eye on him and if needed try a vet but I'm really hoping he'll make a good recovery and be able to get back to his friends asap.

Thanks again Tom for what you did.

Janet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you both for your help.

Janet, please do update us on the bird's progress, if you can. 

thank you.*


----------



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update Janet!

I echo what Skyeking said regarding updates, that would be nice. I do realise you must be very busy so shall understand if you don't have the time.

Good luck with finding out what is troubling the little fellow. I'm glad you can see what a handsome little chap he is, i did notice how small his beak was. I must admit that i haven't been able to stop scratching since i read about the lice! 

Thankyou too Skyeking for the links, its nice to know there are places out there that will care for a pigeon in need.

Tom.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, sorry haven't been able to get on here today but will update on progress gladly.

I'm sorry to say the pigeon is more poorly than it originally seemed last night.
I was almost not expecting it to make it through the day after I saw it first thing this morning.
From the bird that was pecking at seeds in it's box as I drove home to sitting hunched over with eyes closed and paying no interest in eating at all.

After the normal re-hydration and warmth procedures I checked his throat and as far down as I can see it looks fine but as he tries to swallow it's as if he's in great discomfort in getting food down into the crop.
I've started him on Flagyl in case there's canker further in but also Baytril as I feel there's more going on.
He looked so plump and healthy but he's so thin and initially passed no poops at all overnight.
I hand fed some defrosted peas and after only a few he pulls his neck up high as he swallows. I've now syringed him some Critical Care Formula which is liquid as I think I just need to try and get some nutrition in but no bulk.
He's now passing watery dark green bile poops. Obviously starving.
He's been standing in the penguin stance which I see as having abdominal pain.
Any other advice on treatment would be welcome as he's clearly very sick but it's not that obvious what's ailing him.

Good that he's made the day though.

Tom sorry it's not a brilliant update but so glad he's safe and warm as opposed to being out there sick on his own where he's be easy prey.

Don't worry about the feather lice!!! they don't like featherless creatures like us thankfully!!!

Janet


----------



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Janet. Thanks for the update. 
Sorry to hear that he isn't doing too well. I must say that the time you saw him pecking initially was probably the brightest i saw him whilst he was in the box. He spent most of the time huddled with his feathers fluffed up. 
He did perk up when i let him out for a while though and walked around quite happily and pecked at the grass.
Heres hoping that the medication does its thing and you can get to the bottom of the problem in time.
Thanks again, fingers and toes firmly crossed.
Good luck!

Tom


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Tom for letting me know that. He does seem to go alert for a moment then fluffs up again so has been going downhill for a few days.
He certainly fights me when I try to feed so has the will is there. So glad he made the day, wasn't sure this morning but it gives him another chance each day he battles on.

Will keep you posted.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well today's update.

I found last night that his crop was very hard and considering he hadn't eaten all day, I was beginning to think it was compacted in some way.
Although I'm treating for canker I'm not convinced now that's the cause of his swallowing problem.

He's very uncomfortable if I syringe even liquids and is constantly moving and stretching his neck after taking anything.
So today I started him on Metoclopramide to see if I could see any improvement with this. Also syringed him warm ACV water and gently massaged the crop area.
This evening after syringing some Fluids he started retching and vomited up some seeds and peas I fed him yesterday.
So am thinking he's got sour crop as at least one of his problems.
He's still standing in a penguin stance and very fluffed up. Also his third eye is up nearly all the time. Not sure what causes that.

So good he's still with us and hoping we can get some more out of the crop to relieve his discomfort.
I'm not feeding only giving fluid Critical Care Formula.

Any advice or comments always welcome if anyone can think of further things I can try to help as I don't have an avian vet to call on sadly.

Janet


----------



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update Janet. 

It sounds like the poor thing has all kinds of problems going on. At least he's still with us and seems to be a fighter.

I'm learning so many new things about pigeons just from your updates so thankyou for that too.

Tom.


----------



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, after a little research i have have come up with this:

YOUNG BIRD SICKNESS


During the period between the onset of symptoms and death (lasting from 3 days to 1 week), the following symptoms are observed: lack of activity, puffed-up plumage, refusal of feed, swelling of the crop, weight loss, greenish-yellow faeces in puddles, vomiting.

I'm not sure how young a bird has to be to suffer from young bird sickness but the symptoms are similar. The only other problem i could find with the symptoms you described was the "sour crop" thing.

Thats my amateur attempt anyway, hope it helps.

Tom.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

HI Tom, thank you so much for investigating that for me. Very interesting and obviously a possibility.

I wanted to let you know, after yesterday, after I'd tubed her a liquid feed even by late evening it was still in her crop.
I sat up with her until after 2.00am and had her on heat on my lap. She looked so poorly but kept perking up. I decided I had to flush out the old formula and she still had some seeds in there from when she was found. Nothing seems to be getting through.

She was still with me this morning but not improving so I phoned around and managed to find a vets that had an exotic specialist who deals with birds as well and although it was across town I managed to get an appointment and have just taken Sophie, (as my friend named her), to ask for help.
They've kept her in as she's so weak and are going to put her on fluids and electrolytes intravenously and see if she responds.
The vet confirmed there was no evidence of canker or bacterial infection but is going to do fecal tests to check for parasites. She's not sure she'll pull out of it as we don't know why she's not passing any food through and her kidneys are showing signs of not coping.
They are going to call me to tell me how she's going and if she responds will release her back to me to nurse after the weekend. They were honest and said they're not wanting to raise my hopes as she is very weak but I'm so pleased she's in the best hands she can be in and we just have to wait and see.

It was so good to find a vet that was happy to take her and not automatically suggest putting her to sleep so I have to trust her to their care now and respect their decision.

I will obviously let you know what happens.

Janet


----------



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Hiya Janet. Thanks again for the update.

I am so impressed with your commitment to young Sophie. It is of course a shame that she has had to be admitted to the vet but hopefully they will find something and can get her on the road to recovery. Thanks so much for going to such lengths for her. 

I'll look forward to the next update.

Oh and very cool name too. I was actually calling him Percy for the short time i had him. Of course now we know that he is actually a she!

Tom.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tom, to be honest I haven't a clue if it's a he or she. 
They often say that hens have a flatter head and Sophie's is very flat so my friend chose the name!
The only sure way to ever know their sex is when they either do or don't lay an egg as both male and female often make the same noises and perform in similar ways.
I'd actually called her Jet as her eyes were black.

I wish I'd taken a picture of her as she was a lovely looking bird.
Just have to will her back to health.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just to update.

Sadly I had a call from the vet this morning to say Sophie had passed away in the night. She said there wasn't an obvious problem, no canker or infections or parasites showing in her poop.
So may have been a viral cause that set of secondary problems.

I'm so sad she didn't make it, she was a lovely bird.

Hope she's flying high now free from whatever ailed her. 

Thanks Tom for all you did too.

At least we know a vet that is willing to take a pigeon in for treatment, that is a quite rare.
I'll PM you her details Tom even though she's in Edgbaston just in case you find any other pigeons in need and I'm away and not around to help at the time.

Janet


----------



## Brummie_Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh that is so sad. I know you said she was very sick but i always thought she would make it in the end. You're right, at least she is not suffering now, poor girl.
Thanks for letting me know Janet and good job finding the vet too. I'd certainly like the number.
Thanks again and good luck with the rest of the gang, they're very lucky to have you.

Tom.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

That is sad news Janet 
And so annoying that you are none the wiser as to the cause.
Good to hear of the friendly vet though.


----------

